# TAR HEEL RETRIEVER TRIAL



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

*Tar Heel Retriever Trial*

OPEN CALLBACKS AFTER THE FIRST SERIES

1,4,6,7,8,9,11,17,18,19,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,35,39,41,42,
43,44,52,53,54,56,57,60,61,62,63,64

38 TOTAL

DERBY CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES
1,2,5,7,12,14,16

7 TOTAL

I KNOW THAT THEY WERE DOING THE LAST SERIES BUT I DIDNT HEAR ANY RESULTS.....SORRY
________
An american revolution


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Brenda you do such a good job and I hope you do well this weekend.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Derby is finished. Jeff Stoneman did well.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

White Out conditions hold up Open and Am this morning. It's cold and windy too.
More like Christmas than Easter!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN CALLBACKS*

*OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE 3RD *= 20 dogs

1,4,6,8,11,18,19,21,24,26,31,39,41,43,44,54,57,60,63,64


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open water blind was scraped after about 10 dogs ran and only 2 could do it....starting all over in the morning.

Amateur callbacks after the 1st series

1,2,5,7,9,10,11,12,14,15,17,20,21,22,23,24,25,28,30,31,32,33,36,38,
39,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57

Total of 42

Weather was unbelievable today....snow early this morning with flakes as big as a quarter or bigger and total white out!! Then cleared alittle ....then we had snow again this time snow pellets and total white out again. So we had a few delays today and alot to get done tomorrow....just another field trial!! :lol: 

The Qual still has to run the last series tomorrow...sorry dont have any numbers on that......
________
Yamaha royal star tour deluxe history


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tar Heel RC*

Sorry don't have any #'s, just know that there are 12 dogs going to the 4th Series of the Qual. A big congratulations goes out to Mike Osteen who won the derby with Joker dog #16. Don't have any other placements or jams.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tar Heel RC*

Q is over. Congratulations goes out to Mike Osteen with Karma, dog #35 who won the Qual. Another congratulations goes out to Stacey West who got 2nd with Lotto, dog #20. 3rd Place and yet another congrats goes to Mike Osteen and Jenny Wallace with Deuce, dog #22. Don't have any other placements.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anymore updates? Thanks!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

OPEN PARTIAL RESULTS=

1st - Talan - Bob Willow

2nd - Daisey - Elizabeth Dixon

3rd - Griz - Alan Pleasant 

4th - Kate - Jeff Stoneman

That's all I know for now.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST - #24 TALON- BOB WILLOW
2ND - #63 DAISY- ELIZABETH DIXON
3RD - #39- GRIZ - H/ ALAN PLEASANT 0/JOHN SHERMAN
4TH - #43 KATE - H/ JEFF STONEMAN O/JOHN AUSTIN
RJ #41 JAMS- 1,19


1ST - #7 SASSY - RONNIE DIXON
2ND - #36 PREACHER - REX BELL
3RD - #33 WINDY - H/KEN NEIL- O/KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE
4TH - #23 HANNA - H/NICK ELAM- O/NICK ELAM & JOAN CONOVER
RJ -# 39 JAMS - 5,11,17 25,30,47


CONGRATS TO ALL & HAPPY EASTER!!
________
TOYOTA TS010


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Brenda!

I know Ronnie Dixon is extreamly happy! Bet he had a drink over this! :lol: 

Congratulations to Ronnie & Nick and dogs!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Way to go Ronnie Dixon and Sassy! 

Steve


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*Cogratulations to All!*

 That is Great News about RD and Sassy, this is there first Trial since RD was out because of health resons and then Sassy was out for health reasons.
Congratulations to All Placements and Finishers.
Does this Qualify Nick and Hanna for the National AM?
David Barrow


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to Rex and Preacher on the Am 2nd!!! 8) 

M


----------



## Paul Mocciaro (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations to BOB WILLOW and TALON on this open win
in 3 weeks she has 3 wins , a second place , two third place finishes


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*Talon*

Twenty AA Points in 3 weeks Very Impressive! She is a Fine Animal! Congratulations Bob and Paul.

David Barrow


----------

